# Newsworthy?



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dunno about that, but it was good nonetheless. This past weekend DukeB-120th was in Texas, and came out to "the ranch". Other than me being aged and him not so much, we found out we've got a lot in common. It was great spending time with you, D. Come back anytime. 

Bear


----------

